# FOR SALE - Gypsy I Locomotive "The Falk" (Missouri Loco. Co.)



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

_*FOR SALE - NEW (NIB) Gypsy I Locomotive "The Falk" (Missouri Loco. Co.) *_ 



*See Classified:* http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/760/Default.aspx


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, you have mail


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
I sent an email but not sure if that is working or not.
If the loco is not sold I will take it.
Rick Marty


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Get in line


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

SOLD. 

Thanks to everyone who inquired. 

Chris Scott


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wot, Vic paid more than $50 for a loco?????????????


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope wasnt me, wasnt quick enuf


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I e-mailed Rick and HE didn't get it. The plot thickens.


----------



## trnguy (Mar 11, 2011)

Is this still available? Which factory pant job does it have?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

bermuda shorts


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

bermuda shortsNo, that would be Chris.


----------

